# first cycle



## mistersimples (Jul 16, 2016)

DNP and Code Red sourced from **************.com

any views on my first DNP and Code Red cycle ( more potant that Hydroxicut Hardcore Elite... to which i personally find very potent ) 

Obviously allowing for tollerance...


Mon 1x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio

Tue 1x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio

Wed 1x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio

Thur 1x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio

Fri 2x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio

Sat 2x DNP + 2 Code Red Fat Burner NO HIIT

Sun 2x DNP + 2 Code Red Fat Burner NO HIIT



Mon 2x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio

Tue 2x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio

Wed 2x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio

Thur 2x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio

Fri 2x DNP + 1 Code Red Fat Burner taken 1/2 to 1 hour before fasted HIIT cardio


Tend not to do HIIT on sat and sun as i have my children over and thought continuing to take the DNP and CODE RED will keep
my levels up etc.

as well as this i will also be taking a 1 x CODE RED with dinner and 1 x CODE RED with tea so a total of 3 fat burners during the day. 

May double the CODE RED on the second week but not sure.

Any feedback would be gratefully received regarding timing etc.

Obviously will be supplementing with the following Anti-oxidants..

Vitamin E - 1000mgs/day
Vitamin C - 2-3Gs/day
Alpha Lipoic Acid 600-1000mgs/day


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2016)

Code red whatever that is won't make a bit of difference with dnp except maybe energy. Keep in mind taking your dnp prior to cardio doesn't make it work better either. Dnp is a slow acting compound.

My disclaimer is that running dnp in the summer is stupid unless you are in the arctic.  The heat sides will be unbearable and potentially life threatening with dehydration.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 17, 2016)

OTC supp with a prop blend and non-disclosed ingredient dosing = waste of money

You forgot to mention the actual dose of DNP, I suggest keeping it below 250mg for a comfortable ride even in the summer months. 
No need for any anti-oxidants since DNP actually reduces oxidative stress but if you must, then reduce the dosages - 500mg-1g Vit C, 400-800mg Vit E. 

Fasted HIIT cardio is retarded...HIIT cardio of any kind 5xweek is even more retarded...Fasted HIIT cardio, 5x week, on DNP is completely beyond the scale of typical retardation.
If you must do any cardio at all, I'd recommend basic LISS (fasted if your already fairly lean, otherwise timing doesn't matter) but if you MUST do HIIT then keep it to 2-3x week max and be warned that it's probably going to suck ass on DNP. 

Alternatively, get that diet completely dialed in and negate the need for any cardio at all - my favorite approach


----------



## mistersimples (Jul 17, 2016)

thanks for the reply. yes i agree with you regarding DNP timings but as i have been informed and experienced Code Red fat burner (as with Hydroxicut is best taken pre fasted workout and thought id just take it all together. HIIT whilst on the DNP will be heavily monitored heartrate, temp and sympom wise (from how i normally would feel during and after HIIT). Im very low carb as i am presently following a ketogenic routine nutritionally so carb heat should not an issue. 5.30am cardio is relatively cool in my flat but will be taking extra precautions for sure. i assume with  the lack of dosage mentioned you agree that its a good starting point?

Regards


----------



## mistersimples (Jul 17, 2016)

yeah i was expecting my HIIT on DMP would be torturous and would definitely cut back on it if its becomes that bad. Think i will try it first day and gauge it from there. DNP caps are dosed at 200mgs and yes i did consider using my 20 DNP caps on a full 20 day course rather than increasing the dosages mid way through the cycle.... even taking them last thing at night but all fingers point to the fact timing seems irrelevant due to its long half life. nutritionally and diet i feel is pretty much dialed in but seem to be on somewhat of a plateau loss wise. possibly to much HIIT cardio as you say and not allowing the body to recover. Think Mon-Wed-Fri split the way forward DNP permitting. Code Red is a non proprietary blend which is hiding anything... Its labelled up with the individual ingredients and dosages but i cannot seem to post a pic of the label on this thread/forum SEEMS I WAS WRONG. once again thanks for your thoughts and duly noted


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2016)

Well good luck


----------

